# ex lloydsman crew



## barnsley bitter (Mar 3, 2009)

my (*)) dad was a cadet for utc ltd hull in the early 1970s on lloydsman and statesman his name is robin dvelys from barnsley does any body remember him


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was on Lloydsman in the seventies, new from the yard. I recall the cadets being: John Linford, Alec Thompson. There was a lad from Barnsley but to be honest I can't recall his name, it could well have been your Dad. There was also another cadet whose father owned a driving school, and was a friend of the Marine Superintendant Barney Garrod (ex Blue Funnel) I'm sure that was the lad who jumped ship in Gibraltar


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
I know your Dad very well in the 70's he sailed as junior cadet first or second trip in South Africa then we went to college together, ask your Dad about the Lambretta he brought with his salvage money see if he remember's and a wall at Newlands Homes. 
Always wondered what happened to Robin. Not from Bransley thro it was Grimethope if I remember rightly.
How is Robin doing suppose he quit the sea many years ago as I have never met up with him and the offshore game is a small world believe me.
Tell your Dad my name is Joe Woodall. Thats nearly forty years ago now and I am still at sea.
Other cadets I can remember and have been in touch this last couple of years are John Linford and Clive Teeks both still in marine related job's.


----------

